# Strobe / LED'S in plow lights



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried mounting Strobe's or LED'S in the accual Plows headlight's themselves with any success. If so what brand of Plow, Got picture's or Videos


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

It can be done in every plow brand. get a weather pack connector and put that at the bumper for the connection. Just like the plugs on your plow.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I had them in the turn signals on my blizzard plow on my 04. I think I have a video somewhere. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I put them in my friends Fisher MM2 plow with great results. He has the older style lights, not the IntenseFires. I do not have any pictures though


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the sil put strobes in his night saber lights.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Dont do it. You will cut down on the effectiveness considerably. Mount them on the truckside.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ultimate plow;1255723 said:


> Dont do it. You will cut down on the effectiveness considerably. Mount them on the truckside.


agreed. with the strobe tubes in the headlight section of the plow lights, they are useless if the headlights are on. and there is not enough room in the directional side to properly mount the tubes.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i use to do this a lot on the westerns...no problems and everyone liked them. I actually bought way too many of the 6 pin flat weatherpack connections (and the extra sides to plug up truck side when plow is off) so if anyone wants to try this i can email you pictures or whatever about it. If you wanna see how the connection is made email me.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW- strobes in the corners of the truck when the plow is raised are worthless- the blade blocks 90% of the light on 95% of the trucks on the road. I have to laugh every storm when I see several trucks with that setup around here - zero front warning and highly reduced front side warning - nice waste of money.

I have the original Fisher lights and have to change directional bulbs regularly during the season- was planning on redoing the directionals with LED's- either panels or high intensity rebal/luxor. Since the directional side is 2 bulbs, 1 could remain a bulb to help melt off snow while the other becomes LED- if you used high power LED's it would be easy enough to hook up a flasher unit to them. There will be zero warning from them to the corners, just essentially directly in front.

Why not add something like a Tomar Rect13 or Rect14, or a Whelen TIR or LIN to the headgear instead? The MM1 has a nice spot for one of those facing either forward or outward - and the RECT lights are tiny.
I bought a Whelen TIR3 for wing plows a couple seasons ago (aluminum housing and 45* bracket) but it won't suitably mount to the headgear - too big in the wrong dimensions.


----------

